# suche proggi für .uha dateien



## mrno (22. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich habe leider ein paar ältere dokumente in das format .uha gepackt (Dies geschah damals noch unter windows). Nun will ich diese wieder entpacken. Gibt es da für linux auch ein programm dazu oder muss ich ein winerack benutzen und auf windows dateien zurückgreifen Ein proggi für die console würde reichen.


----------



## hulmel (22. Februar 2005)

Scheint's wirklich nur für Windows zu geben.
Falls Du es nicht mehr haben solltest:
WinUHA
uharc04


----------

